# Halloween themed Cranium based game



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

What a great idea--some of these are tricky!

How about for sensosketch "Seance Channeling"?

For polygraph "life or death", for Factoid "tempt your fate"

For Cloodle "Dr Frankenstein" or you could use "idle hands" for cloodle and "Dr Frankenstein" for Sculptorades.

Star Performer could be green and be "Witch of the Day"

The rest have left me stumped for the moment........


----------



## Jedi_Ice (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks.

Those are some great ideas.


----------

